# how to achive best ear



## reza73 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi everybody 
its my first post here. this forum is really useful . thank you
I want to train my ear as a classical musician so I ask if you now a book or method or video tutorials please mention it
a good ear is more impotent of anythings for composers so if anybody find a method that really works we love to now it
i mean a really good ear that when listen to music find any intervals and chords in a jiffy!
I can figure out simple triads and dryads and some 7th chord but its not enough i want when i see score I hear whole piece 
do you now the solution!?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

reza73 said:


> Hi everybody
> its my first post here. this forum is really useful . thank you
> I want to train my ear as a classical musician so I ask if you now a book or method or video tutorials please mention it
> a good ear is more impotent of anythings for composers so if anybody find a method that really works we love to now it
> ...


How is your background in music, if I may be so bold asking?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

reza73 said:


> Hi everybody
> its my first post here. this forum is really useful . thank you
> I want to train my ear as a classical musician so I ask if you now a book or method or video tutorials please mention it
> a good ear is more impotent of anythings for composers so if anybody find a method that really works we love to now it
> ...


Try following along with the score when you listen to music. That will help you understand the connection between the notation and the sound.


----------



## reza73 (Jul 4, 2017)

thank you.I play guitar for 6 year and piano for 1 year and now trying to be a classical composer so I learning harmony and counterpoint and my main problem is lack of a good ear


----------

